# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  आपकी नजदीकी सब्जी मंडियाँ

## RANAJI1982

मित्रो मेरा ये नया सूत्र मेरे किसान भाईयो के लिये है ! जिससे कि वो अपने आस पास की मंडियो मे रेट पता कर ज्यादा मुनाफ़ा कमा सके.................

----------


## RANAJI1982

सभी मित्रो से गुजारिश है कि वो अपने आस पास की मंडी के ज्यादा से ज्यादा आढतियो के एड्रेस व फ़ोन नं. डाले ! सभी मित्रो का सहयोग अपेक्षित है...............

----------


## RANAJI1982

अंसारी फ़्रूट एजेन्सी
प्रो. हाजी आशिक हुसैन
फ़्रूट एण्ड वेजीटेबल कमीशन एजेन्ट
दुकान नं. B-21 नई सब्जी मण्डी, सराय रोड
ज्वालापुर, हरिद्वार
फ़ोन=

----------


## RANAJI1982

क्या बात है ! क्या ये विचार किसी को अच्छा नही लगा जो कोई जवाब नही आ रहा है.............

----------


## ungalibaaj

मेरे घर से 100 मीटर की दुरी पर तो आजादपुर सब्जी मंडी है इसका न. कल दूँगा आपको .......

----------

